# استفســـــــــــــــار عن انتـــــاج الكحـــــــــــول من المـــــــــــــــــولاس



## immortal80 (18 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

عذرا لو اني ارسلت هذا الموضوع في القسم الخطأ حيث اني لم اجد قسما في المنتدى يختص بالصناعات التخميرية .

أفكر في انشاء مصنع كحول ايثانول من المولاس بطاقة انتاجية صغيرة و أريد الاستفسار عن بعض النقاطلو تكرمتم

1 - هل يوجد في مصر من يقوم بتصنيع خطوط انتاج الكحول بدءا من خزانات التخمير المصنوعة من الاستانلس ستيل و برج التقطير ؟؟
2 - ابحث عن مكتب استشاري متخصص يقوم بدراسة جدوى فعلية و يكون له خبرة في مثل هذة المشاريع 

أرجو الا يبخل احد باي معلومة بارك الله فيكم,,,,,,,,,و شكراااا 

​


----------



## correng (20 مايو 2011)

في دراسة جدوى معموله في الصندوق الاجتماعي للتنميه اللي هو اخر شارع التحرير..انا كنت شوفتها هناك....هي مش دقيقه اوي....بس هتديك صوره معقوله عن العمليه ككل....و ممكن تلاقيها على النت على موقع كنانه اون لاين...

و كان في شركه تبع قطاع البترول كبيره بتعمل دراسة جدوى لعمل مصتع كبير لهذا الغرض...بس مش هارف عملو ايه...

و خد بالك المصنع هتبقي رقبته في ايد شركة السكر اللي هتاخد منها المولاس....يعني لازم تربطها الاول بعقد طويل الاجل للتوريد و الالتزام بالاسعار..

كان في مصنع على ما اظن اسمه سترو مصر باستثمارات ضخمه جدا لانتاج الستريك اسيد بتخمير المولاس ايضا...و كان ماشي كويس جدا بس خسر لما شركة السكر غلت عليه المولاس و هو ماكانش مرتبط معاها بعقد...

و شركات السكر بتصدر المولاس لاوروبا...بيستخدم كعلف هناك...و طبعا بيدخلهم عمله صعبه....

فادرس الموضوع كويس...على ما اعتقد لو ظبطت الحاجات دي...هو مشروع مربح جدا


----------



## immortal80 (21 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم correng

انا أطلعت على دراسة الجدوى بتاعة موقع كنانة بس دراسة الجدوى دي كانت معمولة من سنة 2001 تقريبا يعني بعيدة كل البعد عن الواقع . 

موضوع المولاس معاك حق في النقطة دي بس متهيالي مش هايبقى في مشكلة كبيرة بالنسبة للمصانع الصغيرة لان المصنع مش هايبقى انتاجه كبير يعني من 5000 الى 10000 لتر في الشهر . و حتى ممكن الاستغناء عن المولاس و تصنيع الكحول من تخمير البطاطا زي اغلب المصانع الصغيرة في اوروبا و امريكا .

المشكلة دلوقتي اني مش لاقي اي شركة مصرية متخصصة في انتاج المعدات و تجهيز المصانع من هذا النوع و لا اي مكاتب استشارية ممكن تعمل دراسة جدوى متخصصة الى حد ما . 

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## veto111 (15 يونيو 2011)

ممكن اساعدك في الموضوع ده لو حابي
انا الان بركب واحد في السودان بطاقه انتاجيه تصميميه 750 لتر في الساعه اظن انه كبير عليك لكن ممكن توفير طاقات اقل من كده
بس الموضوع مش ساهل زي ما انتا متصور
انا قرات الدراسات الي علي النت مبسطه للغايه و حتورطك لان في كثير من المعلومات ناقصه
انت محتاج اولا للاتي خزانات خفظ المولاس + مخمرات + خزانتا تحضير الخام + خزانات حفظ الخام المحضر + عمود تقطير + خزانات حفظ الانتاج + غلاية لانتاج البخار + برج تبريد + اجهزه معمليه + طلمبات ناقله و رافعه
وطبعا ده كله حجمه بيتوقف علي الكميه المراد انتاجها بس مشروع عنده مستقبل .


----------



## ehap7707 (26 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم اخى العزيز*

خى العزيز انا فنى تقطير كحول ايثيلى وممكن اساعدك فى تصنيع برج التقطير حيث انى اعمل فى مجال الكحول واعرف اعمل دراسة جدوى بس عن طريق محاسب قانوى وانا امده بكل المعومات اللى بناء عليها بيعمل الدراسه اللى هى عباره عن برج التقطير وغلاية البخار والخزانات والانشاءات والعماله والتخزين والتوزيع والربح وانا على استعداد توزيع اى كميه ولو امكن المشاركه انا مستعد


----------



## ehap7707 (26 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز محتاج خط انتاج كحول طبى 96% بطاقه انتاجيه 125 لتر فى الساعه الماده الخام المستخدمه مولاس القصب البرج كامكل شامل المبادلات الحراريه ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 يوليو 2011)

الاخ الكريم بالنسبة للمولاس هو متوفر بكميات بشركة سكر الحوامدية بل انهم يرمونه فى النيل


----------



## بيومى فتحى (16 أغسطس 2011)

ارجوا المساعدة انا ايضا كنت اريد عمل مصنع صغير لأنتاج حمض الستريك من المولاس بالطرق التخميرية ولاكن ينقصنى الخبرة الازمة فهل احد يستطيع مساعدتى فى ذلك لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hanygevara (10 سبتمبر 2011)

اريد التواصل معك بصورة سريعة للاستفادة من خبرتك المزدوجة فى السودان والتصنيع


----------



## احمد البدوي يعقوب (10 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي العزيز ... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولاً : من ناحية إقتصادية ففكرة إنتاج الإيثانول من المولاس مجدية ومربحة جداً وغاية في السهولة ويعتبر مشروع إستثماري ناجح للغاية .
ثانياً : أما من ناحية فنية فالمشكلة الأساسية هي في كيفية توفير البخار اللازم لعلمليات الإنتاج وتوليد الطاقة ولذا فمن الأفضل أن يكون مصنع إنتاج الإيثانول مضمن كوحدة إنتاجية بالقرب من مصانع السكر وذلك للإستفادة من البخار والطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة في صناعة السكر حبث تتوفر الغلايات والتوربينات وأيضاً لسهولة نقل المولاس وتقليل تكلفة ترحيله حيث ينقل مباشرة عبر أنابيب من خزانات الحفظ إلى الوحدة الإنتاجية ... ولمذيد من الدراسات والإسفسارات يمكنك مراسلتي .
مهندس كيميائي/ أحمد البدوي يعقوب
الـســـــــــــــــودان


----------



## يوســـف المالكي (11 سبتمبر 2011)

:75:


----------



## weswes (11 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا كيميائي بشركة السكر واعتقد ان المولاس مش بيترمي في النيل طبعا لان المولاس الى جدا وبيتباع فعلا بسعر كويس المهم انا ممكن اساعد في الموضوع ده اني ادلك على الشركات الى ممكن تديك مولاس لاني اعرف معظم الشركات ومستعد اشاركك في المشروع لانه فعلا ممتاز وبيستهويني جدا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

اخى الكريم انا من مدينة الحوامدية واعلم جيدا ما اقول كما اعرف دكتور كيميائى وهو ايضا من مدينة الحوامدية ذهب للمهندس حسن كامل رئيس مجلس الادارة وكلمه فى هذا الشأن وقدم له دراسة عن عمل اصباغ من المولاس بدلا من اهداره


----------



## weswes (12 سبتمبر 2011)

بص انا لا اكذبك طبعا وحتى لو لاحظت انني قلت (اعتقد) لان من يهدر مثل هذه الثروة اما ان يكون ابله او جاهل، واعتقد انك تتفق معي في هذا، حقيقه لا اعلم لماذا يتم اهدار هذا المال مع انني اعلم ان هناك مصنع تقطير هناك ولكن لا اعلم لماذا لا يستخدم المولاس المهدر هناك ؟ على اي حال نريد ان تغير هذه البلد على ايدي الشباب الناضج والطموح وانا مستعد اساعد اي احد يسعى لرفع الوطن العربي كله وليس مصر فقط


----------



## Eng Monier (13 سبتمبر 2011)

كنت عايز استفسر عن حد يقدر يعمل تصميم لخط الانتاج لو حد عنده معلومات يا ريت يفيدنى


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

weswes قال:


> بص انا لا اكذبك طبعا وحتى لو لاحظت انني قلت (اعتقد) لان من يهدر مثل هذه الثروة اما ان يكون ابله او جاهل، واعتقد انك تتفق معي في هذا، حقيقه لا اعلم لماذا يتم اهدار هذا المال مع انني اعلم ان هناك مصنع تقطير هناك ولكن لا اعلم لماذا لا يستخدم المولاس المهدر هناك ؟ على اي حال نريد ان تغير هذه البلد على ايدي الشباب الناضج والطموح وانا مستعد اساعد اي احد يسعى لرفع الوطن العربي كله وليس مصر فقط


 اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على التواصل واضافة لكلامك ليس المولاس فقط هو المهدر فهناك الكثير والكثير من مخلفات الشركات المهدرة وهى فى حقيقة الامر ثروات طائلة وعلى سبيل المثال مخلفات شركة الحديد والصلب التى ترمى فى الجبل علما بانه يستخلص منها كميات كبيرة جدا من الزنك والكروم وغيرها كما ان خبث الحيد يمكن استخدامه فى صناعات كثيرة وقد اقيمت دراسات كاملة على هذه المواضيع حتى اننى بصدد الاستفادة من هذه المخلفات وعمل اول مشروع بهذا الشأنكما ان الاهدار ليس فقط فى المخلفات ولكنه شمل اشياء كثيرة جدا منها ايضا على سبيل المثال استهلاك المياه فشركة الحديد والصلب على وجه الخصوص تستهلك من المياه ما تستهلكه القاهرة الكبرى جميعا ويمكن حضرتك ان تتأكد من ذلك اذاسألت أى موظف او عامل بهذه الشركة وهذا قليل من كثير


----------



## احمد الحماقى (4 فبراير 2012)

الاخوة الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته ،،،
لقد قرأت ماسبق من مشاركات سيادتكم ، وحيث أنى دائم البحث عن دراسة جدوى فعلية (لعام 2012) عن بناء وتصميم مصنع لإنتاج حامض الستريك من المولاس فى مصر ، اود التواصل مع من لديه أى خبرة تنفيذية فى هذا المشروع واعتقد أن المهندس الكميائى/ احمد البدوى يعقوب، لديه هذه الخبرة ، فبرجاء افادتنا ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mohamed_saleh29 (22 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
مع الاسف دراسات الجدوى المنشورة و المتاحة نادرة و فى الاغلب غير دقيقة - تم تصميم و تنفيذ شركة سترو مصر لتكون واحدة من اكبر الشركات فى العالم فى تصنيع السيتريك اسيد انتاجية و جودة و لكن للاسف نظرا لمشاكل التسويق و اعتماد السوق المحلى على المنتج الصينى الاقل جودة لم تستطع الشركة الاستمرار و تكبدت خسائر كبيرة ساهمت بها قصور الادارة التسويقية و الانتاجية فى الافكار الجديدة و الابتكار و اعتمادها على كوادر ادارية فوق سن المعاش - استطيع المساعدة المجانية حيث كنت رئيس قسم التركيبات الكهروميكانيكية بشركة ديكسترو مصر و سترو مصر خلال الفترة من 99 الى 2004 
*


----------



## م/ مصطفى غنيم (22 مايو 2012)

*العملية تحتاج لعدد كبير من الأنظمة في حال التنفيذ الإحترافي .

لكن في الولايات المتحدة أصبح بالإمكان دمج نظامين وأكثر

لتخطي عدد من الخطوات والتسريع في عملية الإنتاج *


----------



## correng (24 يوليو 2012)

المهندس *mohamed_saleh29
هل
صحيح ان تكلفة الانتاج في مصنع سترو مصر اكبر من تكلفة الانتاج للستريك بطرق اخرى ؟؟

فقد سمعت ان اهم سبب لخسارة المصنع ان هناك كريقتين لانتاج الستريك اسيد طريقه تخميريه زي سترو مصر ... و اتضح انها مكلفه جدااااااااااا 
و طريقه كيماويه تكلفة الانتاج ارخص 

و لك الشكر ... 

و بالمناسبه هذا ينطبق على الايثانول فقد قرأت مره ان تكلفة انتاج الايثانول بالتخمير اغلى من الطرق الاخرى لذا يكون انتاجه بهذه طريقه غير ذي جدوى ..
و الله اعلى واعلم
*


----------



## darwish_sarkas (27 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ممكن حضرتك تفيدني انا في مصر وعاوز اعمل خط انتاج للايثانول من المولاس بطاقة من 1000 الى 2000 لتر/اليوم ممكن نتعاون مع بعض في الموضوع دا؟؟؟


----------



## 83moris (27 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
وانا ممكن اساعد في الاختبارات المعملية خلال مرحلة الانتاج
فية مصنع فالعاشر من رمضان اسمة المصرية للمنتجات السياحية بيعمل ايثانول بطريقة التخمير 
وعلي فكرة اثناء الانتاج بيكون فية منتج تانوي وهو الخميرة


----------



## veto111 (28 أبريل 2013)

احمد البدوي يعقوب قال:


> أخي العزيز ... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أولاً : من ناحية إقتصادية ففكرة إنتاج الإيثانول من المولاس مجدية ومربحة جداً وغاية في السهولة ويعتبر مشروع إستثماري ناجح للغاية .
> ثانياً : أما من ناحية فنية فالمشكلة الأساسية هي في كيفية توفير البخار اللازم لعلمليات الإنتاج وتوليد الطاقة ولذا فمن الأفضل أن يكون مصنع إنتاج الإيثانول مضمن كوحدة إنتاجية بالقرب من مصانع السكر وذلك للإستفادة من البخار والطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة في صناعة السكر حبث تتوفر الغلايات والتوربينات وأيضاً لسهولة نقل المولاس وتقليل تكلفة ترحيله حيث ينقل مباشرة عبر أنابيب من خزانات الحفظ إلى الوحدة الإنتاجية ... ولمذيد من الدراسات والإسفسارات يمكنك مراسلتي .
> مهندس كيميائي/ أحمد البدوي يعقوب
> الـســـــــــــــــودان





الاخ احمد كلامك جيد لكن الاهم هو الجدوي الاقتصاديه فمن الارخص ان تنتج البخار و تنقل المولاس الي المصنع القريب من السوق بدلا من نقل الكحول لان مخاطر الاشتعال علي الطريق تزيد تكلفة الترحيل و التامين علي المنتج
و علي فكره المصانع التي تغطي السوق المحلي في السودان داخل الخرطوم

م محمد فهمي
المدير التنفيذي لمصنع الافريقي للايثانول


----------



## basheer n (30 أبريل 2013)

انا من الاردن ممكن تساعدوني بطريقة استخلاص الايثانول وزيادة تركيزه لدرجة 76%


----------



## veto111 (4 مايو 2013)

basheer n قال:


> انا من الاردن ممكن تساعدوني بطريقة استخلاص الايثانول وزيادة تركيزه لدرجة 76%



الاخ *basheer n*​ الكحول في العصير المخمر يتراوح تركيذه من 8 -10 % و بعد ذلك يتم تقطيره لرفع التركيذ يتوقف رفع التركيذ علي ارتفاع عمود التقطير لديك اولا ثم علي كفائة المرجل و المكثف اي بمعني اخر كلما كانت الاليات لديك تعمل بكفائه حصلت علي التركيذ المطلوب دون فاقد في الانتاج مع العلم ان التركيذ الذي تطلبه من السهل جدا تحقيقه
الرجاء توضيح مواصفات عمود التقطير لديك و الاليات الاخري


----------



## mohamed ehap (28 مايو 2013)

الاخ الباش مهندس اريد الاستفسار عن نقطه مهمه اولا انا اتبع لشركه انتاج الايثانول وطريقه انتاج البخار متوفره لدينا عن طريق ما يسمى ب(الغلايه) ثانيا : اريد انا اعرف من اين يدخل ويخرج العصير الناتج من تخمير الايثانول الى عمود التقطير وشكرا


----------



## mohamed ehap (28 مايو 2013)

طيب يا استاذ العصير المخمر يدخل عمود التقطير ويخرج كيف ؟ هذا م اريد معرفته


----------



## nbs1980 (12 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام 
عاوز اعمل خط انتاج للايثانول من المولاس بطاقة من 3000 الى 5000 لتر / شهر
اذا ممكن بدي مكان صحيح لشراء المعدات والخزانات وبرج التقطير 
اذا ممكن تزودني بجدوى المشروع والتكلفة الابتدائية للمشروع وافكار لخدمة المشروع 
ممكن نتواصل على(nbs1980n...gmail)​


----------

